# Sources: Nowitzki to opt out



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> The Dallas Mavericks are expecting star forward Dirk Nowitzki to opt out of his contract late next month and become an unrestricted free agent July 1, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> The Mavericks, though, continue to negotiate with Nowitzki on a contract extension in hopes of convincing him to pre-empt his free agency. They remain confident that the leading scorer in franchise history is staying with the only team with which he's ever played, even if Nowitzki winds up joining the most anticipated free-agent class in league history.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

S&T for Amare!!!


----------

